
Meet the Shenzhen maker ruffling Silicon Valley's feathers - nikse
http://www.newsweek.com/naomi-wu-sexy-cyborg-misogyny-silicon-valley-704372
======
angersock
Interesting is also criticism of her from the other side, where she is derided
for being overly sexualized or promoting objectification of women. No winning.
:(

